# In The Future, Everyone Will Be Aurora For Fifteen Months



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Let's say you win a contest, where the prize is getting to head Aurora Models for fifteen months. You can reissue any previous kit, and issue whatever other models you want. At the end of the fifteen months, another winner will take over.

Like they say in the old American Express Traveler's Check commercials: What WILL you do?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Well I will kick this one off by making demands to my shackled & chained employees....."make more of those Mad Barber, Mad Dentist and Mad Doctor kits! AND STEP ON IT! I want to see those Hanging Tree and Torture Rack kits on my desk by morning. No meals otherwise. Big Frankie reissue needs to be done by the end of the month or HEADS ARE GONNA ROLL! I don't know who the genius was that decided Tarzan doesn't need a Jane but I can see I gotta fire SOMEONE this afternoon for that blunder. We also have orders for the Wacky Back Whackers and Nutty Nose Nippers and can't fill them? JOHNSON!!! Get over here and give me a hand, will ya? Waddaya think these model kits manufacture THEMSELVES?! We have Wonder Woman, Banana Splits Buggies, Castle Creatures and about a hundred other kits I wanna get outta here within the next 15 months so let's get crackin'!!!!!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would crankout all 17 of the original Prehistoric scenes and then start cranking out the monster scenes,Monsters of the movies,Big Franky,plus all the Aurora figure,tanks,planes,ships,animals kits that they ever made  . :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'd sell off to RC2 and tour the world, beginning with an eating tour through Italy.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I would crankout all 17 of the original Prehistoric scenes and then start cranking out the monster scenes,Monsters of the movies,Big Franky,plus all the Aurora figure,tanks,planes,ships,animals kits that they ever made  . :thumbsup:


And i would take over the same when his turn was up!

BRIAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Reissue the 2001 Moon Bus and Orion shuttle, the Fantastic Voyage cartoon Voyager, and Nuclear airliner/Ragnarok interceptor.

Then initiate production of a 12" Fireball XL-5 kit.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Then start negotiating with 20th Century-Fox Studios or whoever holds the rights to _Fantastic Voyage_ and get a licensing deal on the _Proteus_! In accurate 1/48 scale, with full interior including the aft compartment (of course!) and five crew figures! I mean, hey, as long as we're dreaming . . .


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I'd re-issue collectable "multi-packs" of several types, each containing the corresponding kits from the following lines:

1) The 2001 kits.
2) The original "longbox" monsters.
3) The later "longbox" monsters.
4) The "bigbox" monsters (e.g. the Witch and Bride).
5) The "Pleistocene" prehistorics (e.g. the Tar Pit).

Each multi kit would also contain several "collectables" such as a catalog, poster, printed cardboard diorama backgrounds, in-style nameplates for the un-name-plated kits, etc.

For new kits, I'd add:

1) 2001 Aries.
2) 2001 Space Station (small scale).
3) 2001 Astronaut.
4) "Longbox" style Spring-Heeled Jack (based on the illustration of him in a cemetary).
4) "Longbox" style Yeti.

-Neil

p.s. And if everybody begged really hard, I'd re-issue Big Frankie. :lol:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I had forgotten that Aurora made some neat 1/48 tank kits. They featured working tracks, which I liked. I may still have one of their Japanese WWII tanks, and its original square-top box. I also remember their King Tiger.

One new kit I'd introduce, is a _Lost in Space_ chariot. It would have working tracks, and all the Robinson figures, including the Robot. Also, a full-color cardstock display.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

I'd go into production with:

Big Frankie

Monsters of the movies ... upscaled to 1/8

1/24 scale Chariot

The Penguin ... upscaled to 1/8 along with 1/8 scale Frank Gorshin Riddler and Julie Newmar Catwoman.

Gort

Get hold of those patterns and produce 1/8 scale Metaluna Mutant, Phantom, and Fay Wray.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My want list goes way beyond what Aurora would have done, but if I had a model company:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/modelcompany.html


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What John P said!!

And Scotpens - there's always the Wilco Proteus. Its not styrene, but it is 1/48 scale.










And did I see a hint on another thread here that we might soon see a styrene cartoon Voyager?!!! 

Huzz


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

1. Do whatever you can to REVIVE THE HOBBY. First, do heavy research to find out what models kids these days (old man term) would actually wanna buy. Then go in debt, if need be, to get necessary licenses. Be as risky and daring with this as they were in '60 with the Frankie idea. Just don't be stupid about it, re: Monster Scenes.

2. Get the best sculpts possible.

3. Get the kits made as nicely but cheaply as possible, which should help...

4. ...get them into as many retail outlets as possible. Somehow, someway, come up with at least one 98 cent kit (okay, maybe not THAT cheap).

5. There is no #5.

6. Hire someone who paints like Bama (no photo boxart)...but DO NOT let the artist misrepresent the kit inside!

6. Assume nothing about the skill level or experience of the customer: include glue, sanding sticks, and acrylic paints in the box. Also have customization tips and ideas...really try to fire up their imaginations; get the kids to actually THINK CREATIVELY for a change). Could even put this stuff on a CD-ROM in every box...have a virtual instruction sheet, along with the paper copy.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Yout gotta realize that most kids today don't want to have to build anything. It's too much for some to hook up their Wii or Playstation! Instant gratification or nothing.

For those few that will build a little, look to the Bandai kits for inspiration. Their Enterprise and Voyager kits came pre-painted, like a die-cast car kit. Their Gundam kits are another example of something kids will build.

Larry


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> And Scotpens - there's always the Wilco Proteus. Its not styrene, but it is 1/48 scale.


I have one of those unbuilt. It's not accurate to the full-size mockup or the 5-foot hero miniature. Supposedly it's a 1:1 replica of one of the smaller miniatures from the movie, but that was a quick-and-dirty model that only appeared in a couple of shots. As a teenager back in the ’60s, I kept waiting for Aurora to do the _Proteus_. And waiting . . . and waiting . . . and waiting . . .


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

And, I'd make a 1/64 Jupiter 2 model. Not the Polar Lights version. Mine would have interior detail only on the upper deck. The landing gear legs would be connected, so that deploying or retracting one would also move the others. The main hatch would slide open, and it would also have rotating core and dome lights. The lights would be operated by a simple motor drive.

It would come with Robinson figures, a chariot, and two or three cardstock displays. The cardstock store sales display would be of the launch tower, with the gantries.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi ScotPens! 

I also coulld not understand why Aurora never did a nice Proteus kit. I'm not sure of the origins of Wilco's Proteus kit; perhaps if Sarge sees this he could comment. 

While the Wilco Proteus may have some inaccuracies, I can certainly attest that it builds up into a very nice kit. Check out the pics in My Gallery.

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I always wanted to see alot of Aurora's 1/32nd cars series up scaled and detailed for 1/24 scale, but keep the same box art.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

In my turn in the driver's seat I'd try to come up with inexpensive kits that young beginners of 2007 might want to have. Like a Worlds of Warcraft line and perhaps kits from the new animated Batman. We might have to do internet distribution, since our target market doesn't go into hobby shops. I'd spend the money on very detailed and helpful instructions that would help modelers have a successful first build--not compromise on a single exploded view where kids can't tell how to put the parts together. Maybe the kits would be prefinished.

The goal wouldn't be to appease old duffers like us, but to do a huge favor to a younger generation by giving THEM stuff that they think is cool and affordable. Those of us who grew up with Aurora's inexpensive, easy-to-build kits of subjects targeted directly to us really had it made. Having worked the Make & Take at WonderFest, I do believe that youngsters can be brought to modeling.

Call me optimistic. Hey, this is fantasy anyhow!

Lee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Lottery tickets? I doan need no steenkeeng lottery tickets. I'm saving _my_ money to buy the kits manufactured by whichever of you guys wants to drain the fun out of his hobby by running a model company. As the great Homer Simpson has said, "If it's hard it's not worth doing!"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Advertise in Toy Fare, Anime Insider, Kitbuilder, Amazing Figure Modeler, Finescale, Marvel and DC comics.

I'm just gonna go on record as being opposed to pre-paints. I didn't need it when I was a kid, and it encouraged the kids to develop the skill. Maybe mold kits aimed at younger kids in different color plastics like Matchbox plane kits, but encourage some minor detail painting to whet their appetite.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

John P said:


> Advertise in Toy Fare, Anime Insider, Kitbuilder, Amazing Figure Modeler, Finescale, Marvel and DC comics.
> 
> I'm just gonna go on record as being opposed to pre-paints. I didn't need it when I was a kid, and it encouraged the kids to develop the skill. Maybe mold kits aimed at younger kids in different color plastics like Matchbox plane kits, but encourage some minor detail painting to whet their appetite.


I am with you on the "no pre-paints" That was something that I was not fond of when PL turned to that. OR any other company.


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

Ok here is my two cents on this. I would get the rights for Back to the Future III and produce a model of the Doc Brown Time Travel Train complete with lights and moving parts with diorama and all six figures. One can dream.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Lee Staton said:


> In my turn in the driver's seat I'd try to come up with inexpensive kits that young beginners of 2007 might want to have. Like a Worlds of Warcraft line and perhaps kits from the new animated Batman...


I think the Make & Take is really nice. Do kids like historical subjects, like the Spirit of St. Louis plane?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...As the great Homer Simpson has said, "If it's hard it's not worth doing!"


Profundity, thy name is Homer.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would reissue many of the above-mentioned kits, plus a few others, in addition to the Aurora Sea Lab kit.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Not a single one of my trusted predecessors has mentioned Zorro or the Bloodthirsty Pirates. You are all fired


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Trek Ace said:


> I would reissue many of the above-mentioned kits, _*plus a few others*_, in addition to the Aurora Sea Lab kit.


Like I said.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was gonna say Zorro, but I figgered I'd wait and let Zorro say Zorro.



Zorro.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

ToyRoy, they don't teach history to kids anymore! They wouldn't know what the Spirit of St. Louis is!

John P, I don't like prepaints either! They rate right up there with stickers instead of decals!

But have you taken a kid with a model to paint to the hobby shop lately? The dang paints cost twice what the model did! In thinking entry level I was only trying to take away a barrier at the earliest beginner level. When I was a kid I had fits trying to neatly paint the stripes on the Spindrift. No problems painting the rest of the model. So if only that part had been pre-finished....


----------

